# Actuator question.



## Bluebeat (Feb 3, 2016)

Hi Folks.

I have a Yamaha Grizzly 700 setup with Moose plow and turn kit that was manufactured some time ago, it was by Eagle Plow to fit Moose... In any case, the company was sold/resold.... They discontinued this line long time ago. The Actuator has label which reads american-actuator.com in Ohio. That website is dead as well.

I like this setup a lot. But I broke the shaft couple of times (my fault) on the tip and had a piece made for me out of block of steel, that kind of works for now.... It is time for a new plow blade and I have this dilemma...

If I get new blade and this actuator breaks on me, is there alternative actuator that I can get somewhere that will fit this bracket / setup? Please see attached photo. I borrowed this from a 10 year old thread from this site. I have same exact setup. 
Please let me know.

Thanks!


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Probably the best thing to do is search for actuators online and contact one of the companies you find and send them the specs and pictures of your current actuator to see how close they can match it.

My guess is that you should be able to find a similar one pretty easily.


----------



## Bluebeat (Feb 3, 2016)

Seville,well you guessed wrong. 
I would not be posting this long post if it was that simple. Even original Mfg could not tell me specs on this. I spent quite a bit of time trying to locate one. So my line of thinking is that somebody here knows specifically about these, as users on this site have/had them installed on their ATVs.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

If your talking about the 2 pin mounting system and your having that hard of a time finding it, then perhaps you should look into changing it to the side mount motor ones as they are more common


----------



## Bluebeat (Feb 3, 2016)

I was thinking about that too... However the driveway and shared road that I plow is rough and steep and I am not a very gentle rider. The common actuators that I saw are skinny and most likely weaker than what I have now. I am afraid that if I swap it with the common kind, it would break pretty fast. I seen setups with 2 actuators that people put together, side by side, but I want to get away with one. Ideally I would like to find a re-brand: same kind / same size.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

What's the rod size?


----------



## JoeRagMan (Nov 5, 2018)

Try actuators one.com, they have water resistant models, etc. bottom of web page says they also repair popular models. Might be worth a call if you have not talked to them.Good luck.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

https://www.surpluscenter.com/Linear-Actuators/DC-Linear-Actuators/


----------



## Bluebeat (Feb 3, 2016)

thanks, nice choices, but non are single tube form factor or thick as mine. I hope to find a direct fit, or something very (very!) close to mine.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

I did ask what diameter rod?

Also said since you are having such a hard time finding that one, might be time to think outside the box


----------



## Bluebeat (Feb 3, 2016)

That is why I am posting here on plow site under ATV thread, because my actuator *was made for plow and ATV*. All I am looking for is advise of people who might be familiar with *this specific type of actuator* and/or direct replacement.

If I will start thinking "outside of the box" it most likely be something completely different and will take much more time in research and mounting than a direct or "almost" direct fit.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Bluebeat said:


> Seville,well you guessed wrong.
> I would not be posting this long post if it was that simple. Even original Mfg could not tell me specs on this. I spent quite a bit of time trying to locate one. So my line of thinking is that somebody here knows specifically about these, as users on this site have/had them installed on their ATVs.


well..... I guess I misunderstood your statement "is there alternative actuator that I can get somewhere that will fit this bracket / setup?"

Good luck sonny....


----------



## Bluebeat (Feb 3, 2016)

That seems like an encouraging reply.... Sure, we all need some luck... daddy.
And maybe some help from someone who actually knows their stuff.


----------



## Aerospace Eng (Mar 3, 2015)

The replies you have along with some very basic mechanical skills will solve your problem.

I was going to try and help out with some specifics until I saw your attitude towards people who were generally and genuinely trying to help.

Have fun.


----------



## Bluebeat (Feb 3, 2016)

*"Go google it", "good luck finding it sonny"
"I was going to try and help out with some specifics until I saw your attitude"..."Have fun"...*

And I am the one who have the attitude?

I have a straight forward question, about specific unit, that BTW users of this forum have / had on their setup, provided a photo and name original supplier.

I should have probably mentioned:
_"Kindly reply only if you know specifically about these particular actuators and their direct replacements"

Thank you._


----------



## TJS (Oct 22, 2003)

Ok thinking way outside the box here. Look on Ebay for a hydraulic convertible top pump. The mustang ones come to mind. They will control a double acting cylinder by changing the polarity if I remember correctly. Find a double acting cylinder and make up some brackets and such to mount the cyl and the small conv top pump. You would have to get a simple relief valve if you hit something though. Again not a big deal to plumb it into the system. This may take some doing and fabrication but it will work. I am currently building a mini dump trailer for my kids ATV and going to use this set up. Oh and I don't know squat about the specific acutuators but I can cobble anything to work and work good with reliable results.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Bluebeat said:


> I borrowed this from a 10 year old thread from this site





Bluebeat said:


> that BTW users of this forum have / had on their setup, provided a photo and name original supplier.


Ya 10 YEARS AGO.
And did you see if said person has been on anytime lately?

I gave sound advise, I even asked what size diameter was the piston...twice...no answer.
If your having this hard of a time trying to find the part, maybe it's not made anymore and you should look elsewhere.

Fyi, they may have discontinued that design due to problems.


----------



## Bluebeat (Feb 3, 2016)

TJS, thanks for trying.
This actuator has a very specific mount. It was drill/ bolt type, not fabricating/weld. If I have to completely re-think it, most likely I would go with dual actuator system, but was hoping to maintain same bracket / wiring setup, just swap out the actuator. That is basically the purpose of my post.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

this from memory as I haven't run the dual Actuators that I had for 7 years

I had the 1 setups and blew that one out that It would not retract so got the 2nd one and ran the dual setup for 5 years and worked okay from what I remember. 
Then I blew them both out again and my plowing area changed and I can due it with 3 blade angle changes in 40 Min of plowing which is doable for 
me.









I know 7 years ago I looked also for a actuator to replace the ones that I had and didn't find anything. If I still wanted to due the rotate from the seat I'd pony up for the Hydro Turn Kit from Fuse Powersports if you can even still get them.

https://www.desertcart.ae/products/...-power-turn-kit-for-moose-plows-free-shipping

sorry I'm not more help i know I just tried 7 years ago to find something to bolt in to replace what I had and did'nt find anything. Heck I even know where my broken actuator's are sitting in my workshop.

best of luck to you.


----------



## Bluebeat (Feb 3, 2016)

Sublime, 
Thank you for your time. Yes, I seen your setup a few years back 
Yep, I seen the one you mentioned: Fuse Powersport, I think they are no longer around. Site/phone is dead. I like the concept of my current setup best. A single big #SS actuator.

The shaft on it is 5/8" in diameter. It opens up to 14". I will look some more online and give this thread a few more days. Maybe somebody knows specifically about this form factor actuators will show up.


----------



## Bluebeat (Feb 3, 2016)

JoeRagMan I missed your post. Thanks! I called the company you suggested. They call this design "tubular". The ones that they carry in this design are weak.

Can somebody please tell me, what "force" in actuator I should look for? If I am going to brew something similar, with a single actuator setup.
Setup: Yama Grizzly 700 with 50" Moose country blade.

Thank you.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Bluebeat said:


> The shaft on it is 5/8" in diameter.





Bluebeat said:


> thanks, nice choices, but non are single tube form factor or thick as mine.


https://www.surpluscenter.com/Elect...-lbs-12-Volt-DC-Linear-Actuator-5-1680-18.axd

Yup to small huh? This one has a rod diameter or 1-1/8 and yours is 5/8. Gotcha


----------



## Bluebeat (Feb 3, 2016)

dieselss, there are hundreds of linear actuators... The one you showed is not single tube design, way long and expensive. I seen many between $75-$150.

If I go DIY on this, it will be a different setup with common shape actuators, the ones I can replace easily if they go south. I would appreciate if somebody could give me the pound "force" of actuator I would need for power turn.

Thanks.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Bluebeat said:


> if somebody could give me the pound "force" of actuator I would need for power turn.


Why dont you email the company?
Since that seems like the only pple you will listen to.



Bluebeat said:


> The one you showed is not single tube design, way long and expensive. I seen many between $75-$150.


Yes, you said you needed it 14" correct? So the one I posted was a tad over 14"...that's not right?


----------



## Bluebeat (Feb 3, 2016)

dieselss, you posted a link with 17.99" Stroke, different configuration actuator and way too expensive

It seems that you are "trying" to help, but honestly, it is not info I am looking for. I posted on this forum to get info from people who are familiar with my type of actuator or diy replacement. Not general info.

P.S. People "in the company" would not know what I need, as only tiny percentage of actuators is used for ATV plow setups. Only folks who use them/ built ATV setups would.


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Bluebeat said:


> It seems that you are "trying" to help, but honestly, it is not info I am looking for.


Sometimes the answer is no, 
Have you wondered why in all your searches you haven't found that actuator yet?
The ones I have shown have a bigger rod, and come in various lengths, with various pound ratings, .i have used actuators from my old job on multiple trucks so i have been around them for some time,


----------



## Bluebeat (Feb 3, 2016)

Can you answer what "force" is suitable for ATV plow turn, considering I will be using a single actuator?


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

The force required would be 1lb over the force required to move the plow unloaded, so what's the force?

at this point I dont care, you have plenty of options that your saying arent "good" enough.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

from my memory when I blew out the first one and I sent it back to the company for a refurbish on it. the holding force was 1,200 pounds of force. its not the power to turn the blade thats the problem its the holding force needed to keep the blade put when plowing. 

the amount of force needed to hold things in place when a say your windrowing back a bank and only using 1/2 of the blade the amount of force your ATV can put upon the actuator either trying to push it in or pulling it out. 

once again thats from memory and that has been over 10 years back.

I blew out mine and sent in it to fix and they told me the actuator would push out fine and hold but would not pull in. So I bought the 2nd and added to the other side and got 4 hard years of plowing snow out of them before they blew out again. 

I also ran this on a 60" moose plow.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I know when I first got it I broke the bolt at the end of the actuator 3 times then went to a grade 5 bolt and still broke every 3rd plowing event that went to a grade 8 and then caught a curb with trailing edge and pulled the actuator apart. was only going 5mp but the edge of the 60" plow caught and apart it came. 

best of luck and if you find a actuator that works well for this year please post up what type and brand.

I have a 2nd atv in town and plow with a 50" County blade.
A honda rancher and am now going to due 4 driveway's this season after only having to due 1 and a sidewalk last 2 years with that setup.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

was thinking of getting a Warn Winch and doing a setup kinda like this






can get used warn winch for $200 and then just the time to fab it up.


----------



## Bluebeat (Feb 3, 2016)

Sublime,
Thank you!!
I broke about 5 bolts myself  I plow crazy hill and about 400 feet of steep shared road with large rocks on the side.
I will do more research. From what you mentioned, to be on the safe side I probably need 1500-2000 pound force actuator. My understanding that the material from which shaft is made also plays a big role.

P.S. I seen winch angle setups, looks interesting, but I think I will go with actuator setup. There is also an interesting kit on ebay: https://www.ebay.com/itm/293051289304
No longer manufactured, but replacement motors are available. Too bad it is not a direct fit to Moose tubes.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Bluebeat I remember seeing those eagle turn kits when I was running the setup I had and thinking that might be something I would want to try.

for the price I might just give them a try It looks like it would bolt up to a moose plow as they look the same as eagle from the turntable to the blade its just the eagle push tube's widen out where the moose go back parallel to each other on the way back to the belly mount plate.

though I need some snow to make some Money to purchase the turn kit.

best of luck on your search. I also ran a down pressure system made by Mibiar no longer around and this year my actuator for that got stuck in the extended position. contacted Warner Linear which now links to
https://www.thomsonlinear.com/en/products/linear-actuators/warner-linear

might email them or look at there site you might find something that you can make work there as well.

emailed them about what I had and they could send me a new one for $700 to replace my faulty one. I took my faulty one apart grease the Acme Screw inside of the rod and it works fine as long as I don't leave it sit in the fully extended position then it wont retract. so when I run it out all the way and it clicks at the end limit I bump the switch back for half a second and it all works fine.

time will tell if that holds up for me or not but I have ran that for 15 years and its been used and abused and never gave me problems till this summer when I was using the ATV as Minni bulldozer for pushing dirt back to fill a trench. I have a old backup 48" blade that's my dirt work blade so I don't bend my nice 60" snow blade. the 48" blade has been threw alot over the years. Works great at brush removal set blade at 2" -4" above ground and push it threw the brush where you want a trail to go have rode it up the brush till front tires have come off ground back up and push it again.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

just found this on the web today and might be worth a look,

https://www.kybfluidpower.com/product/mini-motion-package/

don't know the pricing at all


----------



## Bluebeat (Feb 3, 2016)

Sublime, yea, they look nice. They do not sell to public or distributors, only as OEM / manufacturers. Sucks that nobody has put a complete kit with brackets at reasonable price for sale. The Eagle actuator still working for me, even with broken / repaired shaft. Will find something eventually that works. I just bought a Moose country blade, so will be stuck to Moose setup for some time.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Bluebeat said:


> Sublime, yea, they look nice. They do not sell to public or distributors, only as OEM / manufacturers. Sucks that nobody has put a complete kit with brackets at reasonable price for sale. The Eagle actuator still working for me, even with broken / repaired shaft. Will find something eventually that works. I just bought a Moose country blade, so will be stuck to Moose setup for some time.


so you have the eagle power turn kit on a moose blade correct?
does it just bolt right up?

eagle kit on ebay.

https://www.ebay.com/itm/Eagle-Elec...lcon-For-Eagle-Plows-Power-Turn-/293051289304


----------



## Bluebeat (Feb 3, 2016)

sublime, 
no, I still have the old actuator from eagle, the one you had...
I was/am considering this as a replacement because of the price point. I rather find a source of reasonably priced actuators that I can retro-fit to not my current setup, so I can reuse all wiring, relay and switch.


----------

